# No-fingers vs glove or tab.



## ryalred (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not new to archery (been shooting a compound bow for 20 years), but am new to the recurve. What are the pros and cons of the "No-fingers" rubber rollers you slide on the bow string so you don't have to use a glove? I guess I'm also wanting to know the pros and cons of gloves and tabs as well. I need to get ready for a controlled hunt here in Oklahoma that allows only recurves, so what would be the easiest for me to become accustomed to in a short amount of time?


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Can't help you concrning the no fingers, I use a damascus glove, thin enough I can feel the string and very easy to get use too. I've tried tabs, but i can'y get over the feeling that it come off my hand when I release the string. It's mental thing I know, but Traditional is all mental and I need to concentrate on the shot.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

the No Glove thing is for children - my 6 yr old has them - glove or tab your choice - some believe tab is more accurate - it may or may not be for you - by both, shoot and find what you like. I started with a glove and now use a tab (I have 5 different ones now - experiment yourself)


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't waste you time on the no-glove. in addition to what is already mentioned, it slows down your string speed. I am a glove users. I have a nice cordovan tipped one for early season practice. Easy on the fingers until they get toughened up. Never had consistent luck with tab. Just my two cents.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah... fer children and if you screw up you release sometime, like trying a bow that might be to heavy, and your fingers aren't coordinated and you "roll" the string off your fingers instead of "letting go".... you'll get a whale of a ding in your bow arm possible too.... and the tears aint from a great shot usually either... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I tried the no-glove on my bowfishin bow.....didnt like it at all. I use a 3rivers dura-glove and love it.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the rubber rollers on a 40# horsebow that I mostly use to get my friends to try archery. They make it easy for beginners to draw, and I like them for that, but for my hunting bow I just use my own fingers. I have a few tabs, but always forget them. I haven't noticed any particular improvement to my shooting when using tabs and they kinda go against my idea of simplifying traditional gear. I also don't like gloves because I really like to feel the release. It's kinda funny to me that after trying gloves, tabs, and rollers, I end up preferring bare fingers.....
:darkbeer:


----------



## ryalred (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I had no idea about the No-glove. I'm going to try a glove and a tab and maybe fingers to determine what works best for me.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

ryalred said:


> ...and maybe fingers...


Be advised, though you may find exceptions a great many people will experience pain and possible nerve damage shooting with bare fingers.

Dave


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

If you are new to traditional archery, you're going to require lots of practice and that's not the time to go without finger protection. Use either a glove or tab, but use protection to avoid nerve damage. Then once proficient you can go bare fingers if you want for hunting, but certainly not for target where you'll be making lots of shots.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I've been using no-gloves since 1970 and have never had a problem with them. They roll off my fingers well and I never forget them at home or drop them out of my stand.
This being said I have to mention that the middle joint of my mddle finger is fused so gloves and or tabs just don't fit right.


----------



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave T said:


> Be advised, though you may find exceptions a great many people will experience pain and possible nerve damage shooting with bare fingers.
> 
> Dave


Depends on the poundage really. I have practiced for hours without a glove and it has never damaged my fingers.

I do prefer a damascus though, it is thin enough to feel the string.


----------

